# “Combing” on upscaled DVD video normal?



## G.A.Pster (Aug 21, 2011)

I just bought a Toshiba Blu-ray player primarily for upconverting DVDs with the added benefit of being able to play the occasional Blu-ray.

I put in a DVD and felt it was worse upconverted. 

It’s definitely slightly clearer than using my non-upconverting DVD player, but during some scenes with fast movement, I notice horizontal lines are visible where the movement is occurring. 

Is this a common thing that shows up when DVDs are upconverted, or a sign of low-grade upconversion?

I’ve had several non-upconverting DVD players and have never seen this before on any of them with this TV.


It's connected directly via a 6 ft HDMI cord to my Samsung 1080p LCD TV.
NTSC format. 


Thanks.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

It may help to know what model your BluRay player is to see if other members have had the same experience.
Cheers,
Bill


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

G.A.Pster said:


> I just bought a Toshiba Blu-ray player primarily for upconverting DVDs with the added benefit of being able to play the occasional Blu-ray.
> 
> I put in a DVD and felt it was worse upconverted.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Most of the Toshiba BDP's are relatively budget priced. Accordingly, they tend not to have very advanced Video Processing Chips. This is why when people ask me what difference they will see with the $500 Dollar OPPO BDP-93 that I have been using and less expensive BDP's, DVD Playback is one of the major advantages of the OPPO as it uses a very good VP Chip.

Upsampling of DVD's can indeed hurt as if your TV is already 1080p, the TV will Upsample the DVD to it's Native Resolution which these days is 1080p. Whether the BDP does a better job than your TV is dependent on which does a better job Scaling and Upconverting.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## G.A.Pster (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks guys.

My blu-ray player is the BDX2150.


----------

